# New CED... Ideas



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, I need some ideas for a new CED Topic...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

How about one for networking features?

_Edited by Earl Bonovich_
Done: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56372


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

User added functions (ala TiVoHMO)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Free 61" HD Plasma when you sign up for HBO package for 6 mos Promo? :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Free 61" HD Plasma when you sign up for HBO package for 6 mos Promo? :lol:


If that's the promo............i'll take the "12-month pkg".


----------



## JAWheat411 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey
Kinda new here, so I am not exactly sure what CED is. Could someone clue me in? This should be the perfect place for this question.
Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CED:
Current Enhancement Discussions.


It is our way to foster productive discussion about features we would like to see in the R15 and future DirecTV DVRs


----------



## JAWheat411 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok cool. And appareantly our discussions are relayed or at least monitored by someone close to, or directly related to DTV. Right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV does read the forum here, and yes... some of us do have direct contacts at DirecTV.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

I love how my RCA receiver displays the original air date of the selected program in the info listing. It displays the exact date and not just the originating year.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bump

Hey Earl, whatever happened to CEDs? I know it's a type of "pie in the sky" discussion, but I do believe it's better than the DTV Marketing Dept lining up the future of this "advanced technology". After all, I'll bet those guys came up with the $7,500 deal didn't they? :eek2:

_EDIT: Or, maybe a new CED listing any enhancements members would like to see and a CBD (Current Bug Discussion) listing the major bugs members are having problems with. Somewhat a recap of outstanding issues._


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Bump
> 
> Hey Earl, whatever happened to CEDs? I know it's a type of "pie in the sky" discussion, but I do believe it's better than the DTV Marketing Dept lining up the future of this "advanced technology". After all, I'll bet those guys came up with the $7,500 deal didn't they? :eek2:
> 
> _EDIT: Or, maybe a new CED listing any enhancements members would like to see and a CBD (Current Bug Discussion) listing the major bugs members are having problems with. Somewhat a recap of outstanding issues._


I think some members decided that new features should NEVER be talked about until every bug is fixed. Even if these features are just being discussed as things we would like to see on some DVR at some point.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think some members decided that new features should NEVER be talked about until every bug is fixed. Even if these features are just being discussed as things we would like to see on some DVR at some point.


How does a discussion of new features relate to the topic "Support Q&A?" Wouldn't such a discussion be more appropriately placed in the General Forum?

More to the point at hand, I don't recall anyone advocating postponing such a discussion until "every bug is fixed." I myself don't think that such a state will ever occur. But, I do see the point of going easy on such discussions until the R15's basic functions seem to operate more reliably. Otherwise, the hoopla surrounding new features may drown out voices clamoring for more fundamental progress.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I can understand the Enchancement debate. I doubt we're going to see anything there. But what about the bug list? There are bugs in the R15 that have been there since the beginning. Some complicated, some not. But what have we seen in the updates?

Really, since the R15's release, what concrete bugs have been fixed? I'm serious. Sure we've seen better general stability but what bugs have been fixed? Ok, let's not concern ourselves with bug fixes. Let's first look at the updates that have been released. Per the current FAQ we have the following updates being released:



> Software Version Information
> Format: Manufacturer Code - Software Version
> 
> Manufacturer Code: 500 (Humax)
> ...


Other than the 30 second slip, nothing in these releases pop into my mind. I cannot think of one bug fixed or one new feature in all of these release over the past 6 months. Yet we here have provided a list of bugs and features.

Can anyone else help my feable mind?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wbmccarty said:


> How does a discussion of new features relate to the topic "Support Q&A?" Wouldn't such a discussion be more appropriately placed in the General Forum?


I believe it relates to this forum as there is not a General Forum for the R15. And all of these items directly relate to the R15. If the admins here wish to create a R15 general forum and a R15 Support Q&A forum, that's up to them. But this is not a general DTV discussion....at least not yet.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

I have had the same thought Wolff, sometimes when we try and divide down topics the "general spirit" of a topic is muted. No personal thoughts on the matter myself . But sometimes I do find myself reading some threads wondering why they are in this "folder."

Nonetheless, I'm sure the mods will take into account that the R20/HR20 (whenever / if ever, it arrives) will breed the need for a "General DirecTV DVR+" discussion option. 

I do think "we are where we are" at this point is fine, and the CED is well-placed for the time-being. Given I gave up on my R15 months ago, it is still nice to offer suggestions (even if DTV could care less). 

DUAL LIVE BUFFERS anyone   ???


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Not really a topic, but I'd love to be able to edit (commercials out of) my recordings. Particullarly, the shows my kids watch over and over.

The "industry" would love that feature, wouldn't they?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> How does a discussion of new features relate to the topic "Support Q&A?" Wouldn't such a discussion be more appropriately placed in the General Forum?
> 
> More to the point at hand, I don't recall anyone advocating postponing such a discussion until "every bug is fixed." I myself don't think that such a state will ever occur. But, I do see the point of going easy on such discussions until the R15's basic functions seem to operate more reliably. Otherwise, the hoopla surrounding new features may drown out voices clamoring for more fundamental progress.


Is a new feature to be added to the R15? Yes it is

Hence it's part of the R15 Support and Discussion area.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with discussing things that people would like to see added to the box. Regardless of if the major bugs are fixed or not. All I can suggest is that if yourself or others have issues with this type of discussion please feel free to either skip those threads or let one of the mods (myself included) know that the thread falls outside of the guidelines of discussion of the forum.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> I have had the same thought Wolff, sometimes when we try and divide down topics the "general spirit" of a topic is muted. No personal thoughts on the matter myself . But sometimes I do find myself reading some threads wondering why they are in this "folder."
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm sure the mods will take into account that the R20/HR20 (whenever / if ever, it arrives) will breed the need for a "General DirecTV DVR+" discussion option.
> 
> ...


They do care what people would like to see added. Look at the whole 30 second Skip/Slip issue. There is no real issue with this sort of talk being in this area as it has to do with the R15 and only the R15. As for other threads if you think they should be moved please feel free to let myself, Earl or Donnie know and we will take care of it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

morgantown said:


> DUAL LIVE BUFFERS anyone   ???


I'm 99% sure we won't ever see that in the R15 or the HR20. I say that as I believe there are some core problems with the R15's logic in handling 2 tuners and the fact we loose the single live buffer when we play a recorded show. Cripe, on a DTivo you can play a recorded show and the two live buffers keep buffering. This leads me to believe there are some deep rooted problems in the multi-processing capabilities of either the hardware or software.

As I only have a single SAT connection, I'm wondering who has been recording two shows and watching a third and how the R15 was responding? When recording two shows how did the Find function work? How did maintenance on SLs work? Just curious.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> As I only have a single SAT connection, I'm wondering who has been recording two shows and watching a third and how the R15 was responding? When recording two shows how did the Find function work? How did maintenance on SLs work? Just curious.


 I've watched a recording while two shows were actively recording on many occasions without a problem. I seldom tax the unit with finds and SL management while I'm watching a recording though.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm 99% sure we won't ever see that in the R15 or the HR20. I say that as I believe there are some core problems with the R15's logic in handling 2 tuners and the fact we loose the single live buffer when we play a recorded show. Cripe, on a DTivo you can play a recorded show and the two live buffers keep buffering. This leads me to believe there are some deep rooted problems in the multi-processing capabilities of either the hardware or software.
> 
> As I only have a single SAT connection, I'm wondering who has been recording two shows and watching a third and how the R15 was responding? When recording two shows how did the Find function work? How did maintenance on SLs work? Just curious.


Before I moved I recorded two shows and watched another that was recorded many many times. I never had an issue with it, worked very well.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I've watched a recording while two shows were actively recording on many occasions without a problem. I seldom tax the unit with finds and SL management while I'm watching a recording though.


Ditto, knowing there could be issues, I wouldn't even try and a find or SL edit while recording 2 programs, and watching a 3rd. I've also done this several times.
Usually I'm recording the early local news, some 10:00pm show and watching something recorded from another day.:eek2:


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl,

I'm not sure if this a CED or CBD item, but one "enhancement" that I would like to see concerns how the R15 responds in the following situation.

I often turn off everything at night after watching my local news on channel 11. In the morning I turn on the R15/TV and it defaults to channel 11. However, sometimes I turn it on when the R15 is recording two shows, say on channels 22 and 33. In my priority list, the recording on channel 22 has the higher priority. In this case, when I turn on the R15/TV, I get a message that the program on channel 22 is recording and I have the options to keep recording, stop&keep, or stop&delete. 

Rather than defaulting to the recording with the higher priority, I would like to see one of the following options:

a. give me these same options for the LOWER ranked recording since I usually would decide to stop&delete the lower ranked show and then got to live TV.

or 

b. show me BOTH of the programs that are currently recording and give me the options to stop/delete/watch either of them PLUS the option to go to MyVOD to watch a previously recorded show.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Here we go: 1.) RF remote enabled, I feed my kitchen and living room off of same R15 and might want to change channels while cooking.
2.) PIP I know it won't happen but I feel I must bring it up until it is done.
3.) Dual buffers (I have a strong feeling it can be done)
4.) Networking between R15's and other equipment
5.) stability and the ability (both physically on the unit and the ability to record them) more season passes.
6.) Better logic in the To Do List, a limit of 100 items is O.K. but if something else is chosen drop the recording furthest out (time wise) and automatically pick it up later.
7.) better History logic.
8.) Channels I receive actually working and scanning and dropping out the ones I don't get, and the ability that if it makes a mistake I can manually add the ones it misses or delete the ones it thinks I get... but to have to redo the whole favorites list everytime I reboot fromm 444 channels is rediculous.
9.) something to the equivalent of DishNetwork's "Playin' Tv" but free.
10.) The ability to pause 1 channel, have it stay paused while surfing other channels so you can return to the paused channel and "pick up" where you left off.
(if 2 continuous buffers aren't going to happen.)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

zortapa said:


> I often turn off everything at night after watching my local news on channel 11. In the morning I turn on the R15/TV and it defaults to channel 11. However, sometimes I turn it on when the R15 is recording two shows, say on channels 22 and 33. In my priority list, the recording on channel 22 has the higher priority. In this case, when I turn on the R15/TV, I get a message that the program on channel 22 is recording and I have the options to keep recording, stop&keep, or stop&delete.


That is annoying. It's nice that the R15 wants to tune you back to the station you had on before but dumb that it doesn't give you the option of what to do.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That is annoying. It's nice that the R15 wants to tune you back to the station you had on before but dumb that it doesn't give you the option of what to do.


Is that why that message appears? It's just annoying.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Y'all would probably be mad if that wasn't an option at all (I know I would). It's just one of the other "helpful" features of an NDS DVR.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Is that why that message appears? It's just annoying.


Yup. I really think that this "feauture" may be causing other issues. The R15 wants to put you back to the station your watching.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Overall great comments Dodge Boy. I agree except for making an issue of PIP. And the networking part probably will never be completely open even when it does happen.

Dual buffers would really really really really be nice, and I agree, is do-able, along with not dropping the buffer (single or dual if it happens) every time you do something else.

And it is certainly time they fixed the channels I get issue. That was a band aid to fix some other problem, and should by now have had sufficient time to be resolved. Hopefully in the next software release.

What is Playin TV, and how would something equivalent benefit us?

Carl


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> What is Playin TV, and how would something equivalent benefit us?


Playin' TV is like a video game service on the TV that works through the remote, some learning games some fun games, trivia... My parents have it, when I'm there i play with it a little


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DirecTV does NOT use the same interactive interface as Dish Network. They use [email protected], but I do know that they have a service equivilent to that that does cost $2.50 per month (DirecTV LA). And I remeber DirecTV saying that games are coming in the future so...


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Dual Buffers and channels I get are my biggest (and probably reasons I leave) issues. This unit needs to get on the same playing field as my old cable dvr.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I have to agree that until the R15 actually works reliably, CED's are not much of a priority. 

However, since you asked, it would be nice if I could delete or add channels from the program schedule rather than going to that stupid setup screen which only has four-letter codes and no meaningful description of the channels. It takes a lot of button pushing to get to the setup screen where I can actually eliminate an offensive, non-purchased, or non-working channel from my personal channel line-up. Having 400+ channels where 150 can't be received and 50 more are either religion or shopping garbage is a bigger detraction than a benefit for the DirecTV service when you have to navigate by them slowly, as is the case with the tuning function on the R15.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

*waltonjj* you can already go to a specific time and date through the guide's quick menu.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd like:

1 - The ability to go backwards in the guide by at least 1 hour so I can see what I missed. Sometimes a show is ending and I wanna know what it was, but the guide has already moved.

2 - The box knows my zip code - it's on the same screen with my version number. When I reset it should default my weather to that zip code and then let me change it if I want rather than just erasing the weather zip code. That's the most annoying thing to have to type in each time.

3 - More flexibility in the "I have to change the channel now" message. Perhaps a "change the channel at the time of the recording" option. This is debatable, but the box doesn't need a 5 min. lead time to change the channel to start a recording.

There are other things I've noticed but can't remember right now. If I do, I'll post.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> I'd like:
> 
> 1 - The ability to go backwards in the guide by at least 1 hour so I can see what I missed. Sometimes a show is ending and I wanna know what it was, but the guide has already moved.
> 
> ...


Your first one is impossible because the NDS EPG does not have this feature so I wouldn't expect it at all.

I do agree on the other 2 though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Too bad it can't be done (guide going back). I have often wanted to look back anywhere from 1 to 6 hours. With a two week guide, I would think it would be easy to have the previous 12 or 24 hours available. It's already there after all.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Hokie01 said:


> 1 - The ability to go backwards in the guide by at least 1 hour so I can see what I missed. Sometimes a show is ending and I wanna know what it was, but the guide has already moved.


A possible work around - hit record. Should record everything in the buffer, but even if it's the last minute or two it should be in the MyVOD with the title, cahnnel and description.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Your first one is impossible because the NDS EPG does not have this feature so I wouldn't expect it at all.
> 
> I do agree on the other 2 though.


Can you explain why that's imposible? The EPG data was current at one point and would still exist on the unit. Why couldn't you go back?

No offense here jonaswan2, but some times your responses sound definitive and knowledgeable, other times you sound like you don't know at all what your talking about. Can you give us some clue as to your knowledge of NDS or the EPG guide? Do you work with NDS? Do you work with DTV. Or do you just read the NDS propaganda the spew it forth here?

Don't get me wrong. If you know this for a fact that's great. If you're just guessing like the rest of us are, then don't make yourself sound so "all knowing".


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Can you explain why that's imposible? The EPG data was current at one point and would still exist on the unit. Why couldn't you go back?
> 
> No offense here jonaswan2, but some times your responses sound definitive and knowledgeable, other times you sound like you don't know at all what your talking about. Can you give us some clue as to your knowledge of NDS or the EPG guide? Do you work with NDS? Do you work with DTV. Or do you just read the NDS propaganda the spew it forth here?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. If you know this for a fact that's great. If you're just guessing like the rest of us are, then don't make yourself sound so "all knowing".


I don't want to takr Earl's job!

You know that the NDS EPG keeps the previously stored guide data? I haven't read that anywhere in any of the documents I've seen about the EPG. I'll email them and see they're response.

Maybe DirecTV _could_ add that functionallity. They added loads of functionallity that wasn't originally in the XTV software.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> The EPG data was current at one point and would still exist on the unit. Why couldn't you go back?


I agree. Caching the EPG data and retrieving it from the cache would not be all that difficult. However, my difficulty scale might need re-calibration before being applicable to the crew that created the R15.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow - look at what the new guy started. I'm comin' in with a bang! LOL


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would like to see a more user-friendly channel menu. 

I normally keep the Favorites set to Custom 1 in which I have excluded all sports, PPV, premium channels and some obscure others. But if I want to see what's on PPV, I have to go back in and change to All Channels. On my Sony B55, I can go directly to a listing of PPV, regardless of how I have my custom guide setup. Why can't they do this on the R15?

Also, on my B55, I can tell it to arrange the channels in alphabetical order instead of numeric order.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Your first one is impossible because the NDS EPG does not have this feature so I wouldn't expect it at all.
> 
> I do agree on the other 2 though.


It certainly Not impossible, it's a bug. Hopefully it will be corrected along with the 20. (imho).


----------



## waltonjj (Jun 8, 2006)

I have 3 things I would like to see in the R15:
1) Have the date and time feature listed in the quick menu any time I hit menu button, not just when I'm actually in the guide already. I think searching by date and time is a faster way to search.

2) I would prefer to have the option to turn off the filter guide when you first hit guide, The filter guide seems pointless, If I hit guide, then I want to get to the guide, not have to tap the guide button twice.

3) Someone said this earlier but an easier way to edit the custom guides, around channel logos instead just the 4 digit TV letter codes.

will post more as I become more familiar with unit.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> You know that the NDS EPG keeps the previously stored guide data? I haven't read that anywhere in any of the documents I've seen about the EPG. I'll email them and see they're response.


I've never heard of the NDS EPG. I know TMS provides the guide data to Tivo and DTV but I wasn't aware that NDS is now in that business. Have you read documents stating that?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I've never heard of the NDS EPG. I know TMS provides the guide data to Tivo and DTV but I wasn't aware that NDS is now in that business. Have you read documents stating that?


Huh? They don't do guide data, they have people to do that for them (like TMS).


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

One thing I just thought of with the Channels I Receive problem,. If I call in now and say add HBO or drop Cinemax, how long would it take for them to upgrade my lineup? If all was working correctly?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> A possible work around - hit record. Should record everything in the buffer, but even if it's the last minute or two it should be in the MyVOD with the title, cahnnel and description.


Beside recording the show you can also just rewind and then hit info and it should tell you what the show was too.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

waltonjj said:


> 1) Have the date and time feature listed in the quick menu any time I hit menu button, not just when I'm actually in the guide already. I think searching by date and time is a faster way to search.


I think that would be nice. I hate going into guide to have to get that menu and miss the UTV's calander display.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> Huh? They don't do guide data, they have people to do that for them (like TMS).


The only thing NDS did was write code to suck in the guide data. Has absolutely nothing to do with how good the data coming into the box is. Bad data means poor SL performance, along with some other factors.


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

My input.

Fix the channel lock feature.

When first playing a recorded show that exceeds locks/limits, the unlock message flashes, then pauses the playback, shows the timeline for a few seconds, then goes back to the unlock message. Very annoying.

If you stop the playback, the show will lock again. This is a hassle when you have very strict locks/limits setup (as we have 4 little ones and have to be careful what they watch).

Also, if you record using an earlier start time (I always use 1 minute early, 1 minute late), and the show on before the one you want to watch exceeds ratings and limits, you first have to unlock THAT show, then unlock the actual program again. If you're fast fowarding to the beginning of a program, go too far, then rewind back into the previous program, BOOM, it locks AGAIN, twice, once for the end of the lead-in program, then again for the actual program.

There should be an option to unlock the channel, not per program, as long as you stay on that channel the unit stays unlocked.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would like to be able to edit the information in the VOD list. Last night, I recorded a program. It did not start at the time it was supposed to due to a ball game. So the information in the VOD is for the program that was in the schedule as running at that time., not the show I recorded.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Scoots said:


> My input.
> 
> Fix the channel lock feature.
> 
> ...


I know this isn't a fix but when your watching TV can't you go and turn off the limits and then turn them back on? I believe it keeps your limits the way you set them if you just turn them off (not changing the setting of the limit).


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I know this isn't a fix but when your watching TV can't you go and turn off the limits and then turn them back on? I believe it keeps your limits the way you set them if you just turn them off (not changing the setting of the limit).


Because then I'd get up and walk away for 5 minutes, and the kids would be watching channel 595.

Not intentionally, but with 4 kids these things happen, and Murphy's Law applies doubly in my case 

With my UTV, once you unlocked a channel, that channel would stay unlocked until you changed channels or turned off the unit.

Unlocking the unit again when you "stop" a recorded programming, or rewind pas the beginning, is just really, really annoying.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Scoots said:


> Because then I'd get up and walk away for 5 minutes, and the kids would be watching channel 595.


I understand completely. I've got 3 myself, the biggest problem is the 1.5 yr old she just loves pushing buttons.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I understand completely. I've got 3 myself, the biggest problem is the 1.5 yr old she just loves pushing buttons.


Yep, so does my 22 year old. :grin: Pain is at that age they know what their pressing. Don't expect much to change.....forever.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Yep, so does my 22 year old. :grin: Pain is at that age they know what their pressing. Don't expect much to change.....forever.


:lol: Once they find something they like, I guess they never stop . Got alot to look forward to.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey, I need some ideas for a new CED Topic...


How about a thread on if DirecTV customers would want a web browser on their set-top boxes and HD MPeg 4 and analog DVR's and they would all come with a wireless broadband connection so you could use any broadband internet provider? I'm not sure how you could create a title for a thread on that.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Craiger said:


> How about a thread on if DirecTV customers would want a web browser on their set-top boxes and HD MPeg 4 and analog DVR's and they would all come with a wireless broadband connection so you could use any broadband internet provider? I'm not sure how you could create a title for a thread on that.


Just call it WBOTSTBAHDMP4AADWWBBC. We'll know what you meant.


----------



## trish2 (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw the CED section for the D*+ dvr. Although I don't have the r15 @ my house(due to the fact that the software just doesn't work), here are a few of my ideas:

1. Remove ALL LIMITS ON SERIES LINKS, TO DO LISTS AND PRIORITIZER!! The limits are one of THE KEY reasons the R15 doesn't work reliably!! WHOEVER WROTE THE SOFTWARE FOR THE R15 HAS NO CLUE WHAT A DVR IS SUPPOSED TO BE!! 

2. FIX THE BASICS...NOW!!  The R15's RECORDING PROGRAMS/PLAYBACK, TRICK PLAY MECHANISMS reminds me of the Chicago Cubs...consistently inconsistent!! There is no excuse for the basics of the dvr not working seven months after the product was released. Mr. Pontual and Mr. Murdoch, this is NOT England gentlemen!!! Americans will NOT tolerate a dvr that doesn't work as designed!!


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

trish2 said:


> I saw the CED section for the D*+ dvr. Although I don't have the r15 @ my house(due to the fact that the software just doesn't work), here are a few of my ideas:
> 
> 1. Remove ALL LIMITS ON SERIES LINKS, TO DO LISTS AND PRIORITIZER!! The limits are one of THE KEY reasons the R15 doesn't work reliably!! WHOEVER WROTE THE SOFTWARE FOR THE R15 HAS NO CLUE WHAT A DVR IS SUPPOSED TO BE!!
> 
> 2. FIX THE BASICS...NOW!!  The R15's RECORDING PROGRAMS/PLAYBACK, TRICK PLAY MECHANISMS reminds me of the Chicago Cubs...consistently inconsistent!! There is no excuse for the basics of the dvr not working seven months after the product was released. Mr. Pontual and Mr. Murdoch, this is NOT England gentlemen!!! Americans will NOT tolerate a dvr that doesn't work as designed!!


You seem very angry. I don't it's DirecTV's fault that the limits are there, they make the machine more reliable. In the R15's current state, I doubt the limits could be expanded.

Maybe (where ever the R15 your complaing about it) you should try to reset everything. That should fix some of the problems.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> I don't it's DirecTV's fault that the limits are there...


Huh?

DTV markets, programs and sells the R15. If it's not DTV's fault, who's would it be?

Also, ever think of proofing your posts before hitting "SUBMIT REPLY"?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Huh?
> 
> DTV markets, programs and sells the R15. If it's not DTV's fault, who's would it be?
> 
> Also, ever think of proofing your posts before hitting "SUBMIT REPLY"?


Since DirecTV's DVR is DEFINATELY not the only XTV DVR with limits and because I think without the limits this box would be very unstable, it's not D* fault. They are obviously on there for our own good (well it's not good if you're a heavy DVR user, but whatever).

I would think DirecTV is looking for a way to increase the limits without having the box freeze and crash every couple of seconds. I don't think it's possible to get rid of the limits entirely with the DVR software they are using.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> ...and because I think without the limits this box would be very unstable, it's not D* fault. They are obviously on there for our own good...


Using that same logic, we should put governers on all SUV's so people can't drive them over 50 MPH because they are top heavy and seriously dangerous when the tires are under inflated, and also don't have nearly the comparable braking power as smaller cars. Start with design problems, don't bother fixing the problems, and just put enough restrictions on so you can't screw it up.

How can it even remotely not be D* fault that the unit would be very unstable without limits on it that do not exist on other D* DVR's that do not need such limits?

Carl


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

How about these additions/enhancements:

- Jump to beginning function. Used to be, you'd press the jump to end button and, after it reached the end of the recording, pressing the button again jumped to the beginning of the recording.

- Some ability to record a series only at a certain time of day. When you record a show that runs several times a day, like _The Daily Show_ or _Countdown with Keith Olbermann_, you get a To Do List event for every time the show airs. I only need to record it once!

- Fix that damn bug that makes the 6-second rewind button stop playback of a show when you're watching a show while it's being recorded. This happens when the feed ends and the recording stops. I was told this is a known bug. It's also a known pain in the ass.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Using that same logic, we should put governers on all SUV's so people can't drive them over 50 MPH....


Your hypothetical situation would be more nearly analogous if (1) speed were restricted to 25 mph and (2) fatal crashes occurred daily or weekly for about 25% of drivers.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> I don't it's DirecTV's fault that the limits are there...


It's certainly their fault for putting a product that has those limitations on the market!
Part of the problem is also aplogist attitudes, such as yours, that make these manufacturers feel they can get away with releasing products before the bugs are fixed.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> ... I think without the limits this box would be very unstable.... They are obviously on there for our own good....


Like others who've weighed in, I disagree with this opinion. But, _if_ I thought that the purpose of limits was to prevent instability, I'd have to (1) point out that the currently defined limits are not doing the job and (2) demand that limits be significantly _decreased_.

How does an SL limit of 4 sound? Does anyone with 4 or fewer SLs report stability problems? If so, we might have to decrease the SL limit even more. Hmm, what would be the effect on stability of an SL limit less than zero? Extrapolation of available data suggests that such a limit might solve all stability problems....


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Like others who've weighed in, I disagree with this opinion. But, _if_ I thought that the purpose of limits was to prevent instability, I'd have to (1) point out that the currently defined limits are not doing the job


Amen, brother. I tink the choir is with you!


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Using that same logic, we should put governers on all SUV's so people can't drive them over 50 MPH because they are top heavy and seriously dangerous when the tires are under inflated, and also don't have nearly the comparable braking power as smaller cars.
> Carl


Seriously off-topic but a favorite of mine. How about a governer on all SUV's that prevent them from being driven without _at least one passenger?_

Ok, back to the R15...


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the limits were an NDS decision and not related to DirecTV's part of the software.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> I think the limits were an NDS decision and not related to DirecTV's part of the software.


Any what real difference does that make? DTV is selling the unit and should take full responsibility for it's pros and cons.

Plus, where do you get all of this info? How do you know the limits were in the NDS software to begin with? How do you know how much of the core code of the R15 is NDS? If you have some firm information here then please state it. If you're just speculating, please continue to do so noting you are speculating.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Any what real difference does that make? DTV is selling the unit and should take full responsibility for it's pros and cons.
> 
> Plus, where do you get all of this info? How do you know the limits were in the NDS software to begin with? How do you know how much of the core code of the R15 is NDS? If you have some firm information here then please state it. If you're just speculating, please continue to do so noting you are speculating.


I implicitly said I THINK!!!!! I was basing it on what other NDS DVR users have sayed (Foxtel iQ, ViaSAT+, Sky+, etc.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay.... I stay away for the weekend...

:backtotop

Additional Ideas for CED... not the discussion about those ideas, just ideas, so I can keep the sticky fresh


----------

